# Post pics of your dogs staying cool!



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

With such a hot summer people have to do more to keep their dogs cool. So post pics of your dogs getting cool!









"Ahhh, this feels goooooooooodddddddd"

























"ahhhh, so refreshing!"


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

I just keep my apartment on 68 degress, he stays cool 24/7 =)


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well they turn the air off because they have to open the window with all the dust.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is what Abby my 7 month old Golden dose to stay cool.

Heidi










then when she is done.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i dont really ever let teddy get to hot but he dose enjoy the whole sitting his head out of the window lol


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

Here's what my Jenny does to stay cool...










Gets into the shady areas. That was taken June 27th.

P.S. I was hiding behind the tree, but she saw me. lol!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

lol, if she wants to stay cool all she has to do is take a few steps into the snow!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

We went to the beach yesterday, and Blitz tried to get in the TINY bit of shade, made available by the boogie board.


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

Awww! That's so cute! Blitz is adorable!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Jaylie, My Lab Eddie sleeps JUST like that! Although, he hikes his back legs up in the air more... 

Our house has a/c but Uallis still gets hot in his crate and pushes his bed out of the way. I really want him to sleep on the soft bed instead of the hard plastic bottom of the crate, so we have a fan going in front of his crate and another blowing in from the side. I don't have a pic of it though...


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> Jaylie, My Lab Eddie sleeps JUST like that! Although, he hikes his back legs up in the air more...


Lol, Blitz lays like that anytime there's carpet, or he's on a coushin or something soft. When he's on tile, concrete, or hardwood flooring, he lays "froggy style." He LOVES the tile we just installed!


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish I had a picture of my dog 'cooling off'. She gets into the more shallow horse troughs and just plops down and lays there drinking water. It's pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Beavis eats ice to stay cool. Or more accurately, he crunches ice cubes and leaves bits of ice all over the floor.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My guys all hang out in the little plastic kiddie pools that are sitting in the shade. I sometimes put chunks of ice in there and they love chasing those around.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I love these photos. Both my dogs love to swim. Cagney is my 7 year old Standard Schnauzer. Rio is my young English Springer pup.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I love Esther.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you. Me too.

She lives her life with a gusto that is contagious. She keeps me moving when I don't feel like moving, gets me up on the weekends when I don't feel like getting up and gives me something to look forward to every day when I come home from work.

You probably can guess what she's going after in the last photo.

I may try water skiing behind her.


----------



## makesthesignoftheZ (Jun 10, 2007)

Loved everyones pics! 

Here is Zorros very first "swim"  after we coaxed him in- he just stood there! Didnt move a muscle.


----------



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

makesthesignoftheZ said:


> Loved everyones pics!
> 
> Here is Zorros very first "swim"  after we coaxed him in- he just stood there! Didnt move a muscle.


Haha, thats funny was the water really cold? That might have made him just stand there. How old is he? He looks awesome!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea, he's probably like "yea... thats not the right temperature. Take me out now".


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

He plays with his friends in the water.









Or plays by himself in the at water.









Atleast when we are at the dog park. At home he hangs out in the basment.


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow such "cool" pics everyone!!! Keep posting them.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

RonE said:


>


Wow, what an awesome picture RonE, love it!!


----------



## MNLassieDream (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome pics every1. I love them all.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's LeRoy stayin' cool.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Beavis eats ice to stay cool. Or more accurately, he crunches ice cubes and leaves bits of ice all over the floor.



I have to say, Beavis is DA MAN!!!!!


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

LOL Jenny is the same as Beavis, I've tried to coax her into eating ice cubes, but she just crunches them all over the floor. She will eat beef broth or chicken broth ice cubes, and not waste a drop. lol



P.S. Snow is all gone now


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Hope these come through..We go up to the mountains and get out of the heat, and of course the pups go as well. We were riding 4 wheelers and fishing, so here is Max taking a rest (border collie) and Junior (Yorkie) on the lake shore.


----------



## makesthesignoftheZ (Jun 10, 2007)

jatt559 said:


> Haha, thats funny was the water really cold? That might have made him just stand there. How old is he? He looks awesome!


Oops...Im sorry I missed your question- 

Nope the water wasnt too cold at all!  He was so funny (but I felt bad for him too!) because he would lift one leg verrrryyyy slowly and take one step. Then the other leg...till he made his way very slowly to the side where we had a little treat with a dab of peanut butter on it for him.

He got his treat and then ZOOM! He was outta there! 

hes about 16 weeks now...geesshhh... and I thought labs liked water!  ( We think he is a GSD/ lab mix)

Zorro is awesome! Thank you!


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

This isn't my dog, but he's so cute I had to snap a few pics of him. He lost his ball at a swiming hole along a trail in my area and was searching for it.


----------



## chucky (Mar 5, 2007)

chucky loves the ocean.


----------



## Drayzen (Aug 5, 2007)

My Doberman Ramsey catching some air out my sunroof:










And I know this isn't exactly what what was intended for this thread, but hey - you can't get any cooler than this! Haha.


----------



## aberg12012 (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm new here, but here's my Annie staying cool in Lake Michigan.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

aberg12012 said:


> I'm new here, but here's my Annie staying cool in Lake Michigan.


By any chance do you go to the wayside along Memorial Drive between Two Rivers and Manitowoc? I've been taking my water dogs there for years and I frequently run into people and dogs from the Fox Valley.


----------



## aberg12012 (Aug 5, 2007)

RonE...

HI! Actually, I live in Neenah, and the photos were taken at Point Beach State Park. It was the first and only time I've ever gone there, since getting Annie finally gave me a good excuse to go! (Showing up alone and running around in the water chasing toys by myself would look a little strange. lol) 

On that note, I have never heard of the wayside you mention. Perhaps one day I will check it out!

Otherwise I do frequent the dog park off Northland Ave at least once or twice a week.

-Alan


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are Duncan and Patrick enjoying the pool (also an Iowa winter picture included)


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Ahh! Looks like they are having great fun!


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I am going to have to show Abby all these pictures of dogs with small pools. She complanes when her 10'X30" pool is not full enough and then proseds to clime into the big pool with me.

Heidi


----------

